
Sam Altman of Y Combinator paying $10K to be killed and brain preserved forever - IceandFire
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-5503045/Tech-billionaire-pays-10K-die-brain-uploaded-online.html
======
Mononokay
The waiting list on this, is it a relatively quick thing, or is it moreout
reserving a spot at some undecided time in the future? It'd be a shame to lose
out on such a brilliant mind so early.

------
TaylorGood
“Silicon Valley Billionaire”

Sam hit the three comma club?

~~~
DrScump
Worse than that: in UK parlance, isn't "billion" what Americans call _"
trillion"_? (What Americans call "billion" is referred to as "thousand
million" in the UK).

